
Introducing Keras 2.0 - fchollet
https://blog.keras.io/introducing-keras-2.html?t=1
======
minimaxir
Keras is so good that it is effectively _cheating_ in machine learning, where
even Tensorflow tutorials can be replaced with _a single line of code_. (which
is important for iteration; Keras layers are effectively Lego blocks). A
simple read of the Keras examples
([https://github.com/fchollet/keras/tree/master/examples](https://github.com/fchollet/keras/tree/master/examples))
and documentation ([https://keras.io/getting-started/functional-api-
guide/](https://keras.io/getting-started/functional-api-guide/)) will let you
reverse-engineer most the _revolutionary_ Deep Learning clickbait thought
pieces.

It's good to see that backward compatability is a priority in 2.0, since it
sounds like a lot had changed.

------
whodunser
Note that there are breaking changes, and it seems the docs online already
point to the new, 2.0 version.

So if you are relying on the docs to edit old code, you may become a teensy
bit frustrated!

